# Know Your Temps: prowler



## The Catboy (May 20, 2012)

*Know Your Temps info*



*For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, questions, musical tastes, "what if" situations...anything!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up.
*This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner! Those who have an upcoming KYT session will be notified about their upcoming session via PM.*



*Previous Sessions*



Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




[member='jamesaa']
[member='wasim']
[member='DarkStriker']
{M}artin (July 20th)
[member='Tanveer']
[member='SignZ']
[member='HaniKazmi']
[member='Ireland 1']
[member='Narayan']
[member='SamAsh07']
[member='Wizerzak']
[member='Ace Faith']
[member='kyrodon']
[member='Shorkio']
[member='luke_c']
[member='1234turtles']
[member='Gahars']
[member='Antoligy']
[member='Guild McCommunist']
[member='Sora de Eclaune']
[member='Devin']
[member='Thesolcity']
[member='Chikaku-chan']
[member='emmanu888']
[member='Alan John'] lolno
[member='Hydreigon']
[member='hunter291']
[member='Xoo00o0o0o']
[member='Vulpes Abnocto']
[member='Paarish']
[member='Dangy']
[member='ShinyJellicent12321']
[member='BrightNeko']
[member='Amphy2310']
[member='yusuo']
[member='DinohScene']
[member='Foxi4']
[member='Zerosuit connor']
[member='Suprgamr232']
[member='exangel']
[member='Skelletonike']
[member='shlong']
[member='Domination']





In the spotlight this session is: [member='prowler']


----------



## DinohScene (May 20, 2012)

Hai.
How bad do you prowl?
Do you dislike me?
Bridge or stream?
Bai.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 20, 2012)

How did you choose your username?
What is your favorite game of all time?
favorite anime?
If I had 10 ice cubes, and you had 5 apples, how many pancakes would it take to shingle a roof?


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

How much data do the gifs on your computer take up?
What happened to your "_"?
What would you do if you met Kyary Pamyu Pamyu in person?
If you saw a wild weeaboo, how would you kill it?


----------



## jarejare3 (May 20, 2012)

Why do you troll so much?

What is with the Avatar change?

Why are you so pessimistic?

Why do you hate me T_T?


----------



## 1234turtles (May 20, 2012)

how can I become a pro weaboo like you?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 20, 2012)

I have only one question for you.

Why?


----------



## Snailface (May 20, 2012)

If you could ask yourself one question, what would it be?
What answer would you give to yourself for that question?


----------



## finkmac (May 20, 2012)

Do you prowl?

Why do you prowl?

Why do you type all lowercase, but not always?

How many cartridges do you own?

How many times have you broken a controller?

What is? Is it?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 20, 2012)

Will you marry me? 


Do you think it's a little funny how people think you're a weeaboo despite how annoying you think weeaboos are?

When's the wedding?!


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 20, 2012)

Do you luvs meh?
Am I COOL ?
Are you a weeaboo?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 20, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Will you marry me?


GET IN LINE LADY
I ASKED THAT QUESTION FIRST, LIKE A WHILE BACK OR SOMETHIN D :

What do you think of Final Fantasy Versus XIII?
Durarara or Baccano?
How much do you know about the Nasuverse? Just the Fate series, or others as well?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 20, 2012)

Bitch!

Shall i continue?


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Do you dislike me? *no*





TwinRetro said:


> How did you choose your username? *its really long n embarrassing and ive answered this too many times so im just gunna say miles prower*
> What is your favorite game of all time? *phantasy star online*
> favorite anime? *idk*
> If I had 10 ice cubes, and you had 5 apples, how many pancakes would it take to shingle a roof? *what*





jarejare3 said:


> Why do you troll so much? *i don't. i speak my mind and im a bitch*
> What is with the Avatar change? *because fuck you*
> Why are you so pessimistic? *im not?*





1234turtles said:


> how can I become a pro weaboo like you? *first u need to pass the kawaii test~*





finkmac said:


> Why do you type all lowercase, but not always? *because 1) it gets on peoples nerves 2) its ironic and 3) i cba*
> How many cartridges do you own? *what*
> How many times have you broken a controller? *none*





Phoenix Goddess said:


> Will you marry me?  *yes omg*
> Do you think it's a little funny how people think you're a weeaboo despite how annoying you think weeaboos are? *yes*
> 
> When's the wedding?!  *when you come to england *





jurassicplayer said:


> Do you luvs meh? *yes *


----------



## emigre (May 20, 2012)

Why is GBAtemp full of casual whinging Nintendo fanboys?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 20, 2012)

Heyy!


Whats up?
Life outside the temp?
Are you a fortune teller?
Will I ever find a girl that doesnt end up being a whore?
Skyrim 
Diablo 3?


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> What do you think of Final Fantasy Versus XIII? *what? o u mean that game that doesnt exist*
> Durarara or Baccano? *baccano*
> How much do you know about the Nasuverse? Just the Fate series, or others as well? *no*





SinHarvest24 said:


> Shall i continue? *???????*





emigre said:


> Why is GBAtemp full of casual whinging Nintendo fanboys? *idk man idk*





Tanveer said:


> Life outside the temp? *woldnt u like to know*
> Are you a fortune teller? *what*
> Will I ever find a girl that doesnt end up being a whore? *no*
> Skyrim  *no*
> Diablo 3? *no*


----------



## adamdbz (May 20, 2012)

1. how old are you?
2. do you know me?
3. do you like me?
4.aaa... hey?
that's all.


----------



## Langin (May 20, 2012)

Hai?
Pizza?
Guys or girls?
Do you know me?(Shame on you if you say no...)
Do you like smileys? 
Favorite console?
Who do you hate the most here?
Do you like Apple?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 20, 2012)

Top 5 console & handheld games?
What kind of music? (leave examples?)
What kind of person I'm I from your viewpoint?
Do you have any plans to move to another country in the future?

/
CrimzoneEyed


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

adamdbz said:


> 1. how old are you? *18*
> 2. do you know me? *no*
> 3. do you like me? *no i dont know you*





EON said:


> Pizza? *no*
> Do you know me?(Shame on you if you say no...) *no*
> Do you like smileys?  *no*
> Favorite console? *ps3*
> Do you like Apple? *i dont like or dislike them.*





CrimzonEyed said:


> Top 5 console & handheld games? *cba*
> What kind of music? (leave examples?) *jpop/jelectro*
> What kind of person I'm I from your viewpoint? *i dont know you*
> Do you have any plans to move to another country in the future? *yes*


----------



## Langin (May 20, 2012)

You really hate us do you? 
Have you played Final Fantasy XIII/XIII-2? If yes did you like it?
What game which is unreleased at the point do you really want to have?


----------



## jarejare3 (May 20, 2012)

Wait you're 18 years old?


----------



## raulpica (May 20, 2012)

１）　ＡＲＥ　ＷＥ ＷＥＥＡＢＲＯＳ？
２）　ＤＯ ＹＯＵ ＳＴＩＬＬ ＬＯＶＥ　ＭＥ？　ＡＦＴＥＲ　ＯＵＲ　ＬＡＳＴ　ＦＩＧＨＴ　Ｉ　ＦＥＡＲ　ＴＨＡＴ　ＹＯＵ　ＭＩＧＨＴ　ＮＯＴ　ＬＩＫＥ　ＭＥ　ＡＮＹＭＯＲＥ　：（
３）　ＦＡＶＯＵＲＩＴＥ　ＡＮＩＭＥ　ＯＦ　ＡＬＬ　ＴＩＭＥ？
４）　ＷＨＹ　ＨＡＶＥＮ’Ｔ　Ｉ　ＳＴＩＬＬ　ＨＡＶＥ　ＰＬＡＹＥＤ　ＴＲＡＩＬＳ　ＩＮ　ＴＨＥ　ＳＫＹ　ＥＶＥＮ　ＩＦ　Ｉ　ＨＡＶＥ　ＩＴ　ＳＩＴＴＩＮＧ　ＯＮ　ＭＹ　ＰＳＰ？
５）　ＣＡＰＳＵＬＥ　ＯＲ　ＫＹＡＲＹ


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 20, 2012)

You crushed my heart 
I guess, I will marry a whore?
Oh well...
No love for Diablo 3 o.O
Actually I dont have it either.. cant buy it on "tpb" 
damnnnn


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 20, 2012)

?


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

EON said:


> You really hate us do you? *maybe*
> Have you played Final Fantasy XIII/XIII-2? If yes did you like it? *ffxiii is my favourite ff game of all time, xiii-2 is a shit game*
> What game which is unreleased at the point do you really want to have? *ex troopers*





jarejare3 said:


> Wait you're 18 years old? *yes, why did you feel the need to reinstate this when you could just check my profile?*





raulpica said:


> １）　ＡＲＥ　ＷＥ ＷＥＥＡＢＲＯＳ？ *ＴＯＴＡＬＬＹ ＢＲＯ*
> ２）　ＤＯ ＹＯＵ ＳＴＩＬＬ ＬＯＶＥ　ＭＥ？　ＡＦＴＥＲ　ＯＵＲ　ＬＡＳＴ　ＦＩＧＨＴ　Ｉ　ＦＥＡＲ　ＴＨＡＴ　ＹＯＵ　ＭＩＧＨＴ　ＮＯＴ　ＬＩＫＥ　ＭＥ　ＡＮＹＭＯＲＥ　：（  *Ｉ ＳＴＩＬＬ ＬＯＶＥ ＹＯＵ ＢＲＡＨ Ｉ ＤＯＮＴ ＥＶＥＮ ＲＥＭＥＭＢＥＲ ＷＨＡＴ ＨＡＰＰＥＮＥＤ*
> ３）　ＦＡＶＯＵＲＩＴＥ　ＡＮＩＭＥ　ＯＦ　ＡＬＬ　ＴＩＭＥ？ *ＩＤＫ ＢＲＡＨ ＭＡＹＢＥ ＥＤＥＮ ＯＦ ＴＨＥ ＥＡＳＴ ＯＲ ＳＯＭＥＴＨＩＮＧ*
> ４）　ＷＨＹ　ＨＡＶＥＮ’Ｔ　Ｉ　ＳＴＩＬＬ　ＨＡＶＥ　ＰＬＡＹＥＤ　ＴＲＡＩＬＳ　ＩＮ　ＴＨＥ　ＳＫＹ　ＥＶＥＮ　ＩＦ　Ｉ　ＨＡＶＥ　ＩＴ　ＳＩＴＴＩＮＧ　ＯＮ　ＭＹ　ＰＳＰ？ *ＢＥＣＡＵＳＥ ＹＯＵ ＬＩＫＥ ＭＩＳＳＩＮＧ ＯＵＴ ＯＮ ＯＮＥ ＯＦ ＴＨＥ ＢＥＳＴ ＲＰＧＳ ＴＨＩＳ ＬＡＳＴ ＧＥＮ？*
> ５）　ＣＡＰＳＵＬＥ　ＯＲ　ＫＹＡＲＹ *ＣＡＰＳＵＬＥ Ｉ ＤＯＮＴ ＥＶＥＮ ＬＩＫＥ ＫＹＡＲＹ ＴＨＡＴ ＭＵＣＨ*





Tanveer said:


> No love for Diablo 3 o.O *no, A) it looks shit B) not my type of game and C) it looks shit*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

Heya~

Do you know me?
Do you know the sweet euphoria of being hit in the face with a custard pie?
Muffins?
do u luv m3
Favorite polygon?
Sharp objects?
Maths?
Do you like explosions?
Have you seen the exit?
Pets?
Favorite animal?
Has anything weird/supernatural ever happen around you?
Why won't the coconuts release their sweet, sweet milk?!
Why don't coconuts take initiative?!
Why is lemon?
Game/s you're currently playing?
Favorite movie?
MLP?
Do you hate it when people scrape their fingers on a chalk board?
Favorite topic of discussion?
Tea or Coffee?
Is time travel possible, and if so, why won't this cookie stop trying to vanish?!
Why do hobos smell funny? 
Worst game you've played?
Have you ever vowed revenge against a door?
Console/handheld you've spent the most time playing?
Most addictive game you've played?
Is this too many questions?
Why is superglue so sticky?
Do you agree that muffins need to grow on trees?
Rice, noodles, or giant enemy crab?
Am I unoriginal for repeating questions?
What are you most proud of accomplishing?
Do I seem insane to you?
Castlevania?
Do you like answering questions?
"Tales of"?
Bright orange costume?
Riboflavin?
Gargle?
Aurora wave? 
Expired milk?
Polypeptide?
Ichy poweder?
Dodecahedron?
It's me from the future, we need to go back, back before my questions stopped making... sense?
Am I being tenacious with the questions here?
Why won't the blender blend blenders?
What happend to the flux capacitor?
And where is my coffee dammit  ?
And why is the blender a portal?
Meme?
Chimmy cherry, or cherry chonga?
Sardines?
What do you think of the moon?
Edit?
Chimmicherrychonga?
Is this a shit question?
Why won't you let me run with scizors? 
Pickleberry kumquat?
Have I given you a headache?
What would happen if you put two black holes within a close proximity of each other?
And what if they had identical properties?
( Heads =H ) ( Tails =T ) HTH or HHT, does one pattern take less coin tosses on average or do both have the same chance?
T_T derp?
Is this the end?


----------



## Nujui (May 20, 2012)

Why do you like Capsule so much?


----------



## Forstride (May 20, 2012)

Favorite food?
Favorite drink?
Least favorite game of all time?
Would you do it again with p1ngpong?
How do you feel about the Wii U?
How do you feel about the 3DS?
How do you feel about the PS Vita?
How do you feel about Brian's mum?
ＤＯ  ＹＯＵ  ＬＩＫＥ  ＡＮＡＬ？ （´･ω･`）


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2012)

Hey  
How tis thee?
Do you know me?
Do you know The Catboy?
Thoughts on either of us?
How do you feel about me hosting the KYT?
Windows, Linux, or Mac?
Me or you?
Favorite superhero?
Favorite villain?
Have you watched The Legend of Korra yet?
Bolin or Sokka?
Favorite Video game?
Favorite Video game console?
Pokemon or Digimon?
EoF?
Angry Video Game Nerd or Nostalgia Critic
How many fingers am I holding up?
Can I ask more questions when I think of them?
How do you feel about Lucario?
What is your favorite Pokemon?
Favorite Digimon?
Me or you?
Have you ever heard of Monster Rancher?
How many video games do you own?
Favorite flashcard?
Do you think I am Lucario's number one fanboy?


----------



## chris888222 (May 20, 2012)

I know you hate me right
Why
How's life
Like Jpop eh?
Fav console of all time
Fav game of all time

Bai


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Do you know me? *i mite do*
> Do you know the sweet euphoria of being hit in the face with a custard pie? *no*
> do u luv m3 *i dNT kN0w3*
> Sharp objects? *no they hurt*
> ...





Nujui said:


> Why do you like Capsule so much? *because nakata makes awesome music and he doesnt give a fuck what the current trends are in music, he makes what he wants to hear and every single one of his albums is different. he doesnt have one sound, he has plenty. though he could lay off the auto tune once in a while. i dont like what he is doing to Kyary though and i'm glad MEG ditched Nakata to be the classy fabulous woman she is.*





TDWP FTW said:


> Favorite food? *mac and cheese*
> Favorite drink? * mountain dew*
> Least favorite game of all time? *answered above*
> Would you do it again with p1ngpong? *m-m-maybe, b-b-bbaka!*
> ...





The Catboy said:


> How tis thee? *im listening to mademoiselle yulia and LIFES GOOD*
> Do you know me? *mite do*
> Do you know The Catboy? *i wish you stopped talking in third person*
> Thoughts on either of us? *one is okay*
> ...


----------



## smile72 (May 20, 2012)

Favorite country?
Why do you hate LovePlus?
Why do you hate [email protected]?
How do you feel about me?
Do you read the news stories I post?
What is your favorite JRPG?
Do you like Kyogre?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 20, 2012)

Can we be best friends if I insult more people?


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> I know you hate me right
> Why *i dont hate anyone*
> How's life * fabulous*
> Like Jpop eh? *yes why*
> ...





smile72 said:


> Favorite country? *america*
> Why do you hate LovePlus? *because its shit*
> Why do you hate [email protected][member='ster']? *because its shit*
> How do you feel about me? *trying hard to be weeaboo*
> ...





Suprgamr232 said:


> Can we be best friends if I insult more people? *no*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 20, 2012)

THANK GOD.


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

someone is jealous and looking for acceptance


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 20, 2012)

How do you feel about Adventure Time?
Regular Show?
If you were to only be allowed to play one game for the rest of your life, what would it be?
Favorite food?
Favorite Villain?
Have you seen  the Avengers?
Would you like a cookie?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 20, 2012)

do you hate me?
would you like to play psp2/psp2i with me?
are you a sony fanboy?
how's your relationship with guild?
favourite game genre?
got it memorized?
kingdom hearts?
final fantasy?
Anal john LOLNO
minecraft?
xenoblade?
the last story?
got psn?
got a 3ds?
why did you radically change?
why, why do you have the keyblade?
FF XIII or VII?
Dream job?
retro modern or both?
nes?
Dragonball or naruto?
Anal or Vaginal?
are you ban evading?
why the _ ?


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)

Who dat in your pic?
First ever post?
What brought you to the temp?
Opinion of me. I'd love to know 
Favourite Final Fantasy game?
What disappointed you about XIII-2
Gonna get Dragons Dogma?
Xbox or Ps3?
Why?
Vita has no games?
Bye


----------



## smile72 (May 20, 2012)

I prefer otaku.
Kyogre is awesome!!!!!!!
What is your favorite state?
Do you read manga?


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> How do you feel about Adventure Time? *never watched it i heard it has something to do with maths or something idk*
> Regular Show? *what?*
> If you were to only be allowed to play one game for the rest of your life, what would it be? *phantasy star online - I HAVE TYPED THIS SO MANY TIMES TODAY*
> Favorite food? *mac and cheese*
> ...





aminemaster said:


> do you hate me? *nope*
> would you like to play psp2/psp2i with me? *i cant play it anymore because i have a vita*
> are you a sony fanboy? *yes*
> how's your relationship with guild? *its a love hate relationship*
> ...





Black-Ice said:


> Who dat in your pic? *mini*
> First ever post? *idk*
> What brought you to the temp? *your mum*
> Opinion of me. I'd love to know *SO MANY PEOPLE ARE ASKING THIS FUCK OFF*
> ...





smile72 said:


> I prefer otaku.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smile72 (May 20, 2012)

Then why is America your favorite country?
What is your favorite city in America?


----------



## Paarish (May 20, 2012)

Hey!
Why can't bitches handle your swag?
Why does everyone think you're a troll?
Can I has animated gif?
Opinions about me?
FF13 is your favourite? Have you played any of the others?
Trails in the Sky is an awesome. Hyped about SC?


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

because i want to have a black sassy woman as a friend shit would be so funny omg


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 20, 2012)

Have you ever tried Indian food?
If you could only eat cuisine from any specific country for the rest of your life, which would you choose? You cannot eat any other country's food after doing so.
To a person who is interested in Perfume, which album would you recommend him/her to try first? Also capsule as well.
ALSO WHATCHA THINK OF ME I AM CURIOUS D :


----------



## Foxi4 (May 20, 2012)

What is so great about Capsule and why should we start listening to it?
Why is Dragon's Dogma better than Skyrim?
What is your favourite race in Phantasy Star Online and why?
If you were to write a guide titled "Prowling for Dummies", what would be the most important rules to follow in order to become a proper prowler?
If you were to reincarnate into a person of your design, what kind of a person would it be? Describe physical features and personality as well as gender, nationality and so on.


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> What is so great about Capsule and why should we start listening to it? *because you won't understand until you start listening*
> Why is Dragon's Dogma better than Skyrim? *because CAPCOM*
> What is your favourite race in Phantasy Star Online and why? *humar because fuck everything else*
> If you were to write a guide titled "Prowling for Dummies", what would be the most important rules to follow in order to become a proper prowler? *be a bitch*
> If you were to reincarnate into a person of your design, what kind of a person would it be? Describe physical features and personality as well as gender, nationality and so on. *no*





Gundam Eclipse said:


> Have you ever tried Indian food? *do... curries count?*
> If you could only eat cuisine from any specific country for the rest of your life, which would you choose? You cannot eat any other country's food after doing so. *british probably*
> To a person who is interested in Perfume, which album would you recommend him/her to try first? Also capsule as well.
> *Erm. Well for Perfume it's easy, start with the first. 'Perfume ~Complete Best~'. I really recommend Perfume, not just because of the music but because they are three awesome girls and their story is inspiring.
> ...


also listen to MEG~ she's super awesome too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BymanWZK1GA


----------



## Gahars (May 20, 2012)

Your music is bad and you should feel bad.

Do you feel bad?


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Your music is bad and you should feel bad.
> 
> Do you feel bad?


Coming from a person who mostly listens to songs older than he is, not really grandpa.


----------



## Gahars (May 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Your music is bad and you should feel bad.
> ...



As if that was a bad thing. Kids these days...

So, to keep this post relevant... Worst gaming experience? Console?


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

What's your favorite game genre?
What's your favorite music genre?


----------



## Nujui (May 20, 2012)

How would you say are your skills at photoshop?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 20, 2012)

Chicken or cat?
Cock or pussy?


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

machomuu said:


> What's your favorite game genre?
> What's your favorite music genre?


already said


Nujui said:


> How would you say are your skills at photoshop?


not good or bad, average. i guess.


AlanJohn said:


> Chicken or cat?
> Cock or pussy?


your mum


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

Why do you hate the EOF? ):


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

why should i


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

Because everyone in the EoF loves you.  You can't handle all of that love.  That, and it's infested with Bronies and Weeaboos.


----------



## Paarish (May 20, 2012)

Why so weaboo?
____so bitchy?



Paarish said:


> Can I has animated gif? *REQUEST AND I'LL DO IT FOR YOU *


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

i didnt want to make one anyway


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 20, 2012)

Why are you such a slut?
Is using proper grammar and spelling that difficult?
FFX is a horrible game?
I heard you're going to marry PG, but aren't you dating Xuphor?
Top 5 PSP games?
Top 5 JRPGs?
Going rate?
Annual Income?
Education level?
Marital Status?
Eat donkey shit or get anal fucked by P1ng?
Do I have to pay extra for a pole dance?
Do you think you may overuse sassy black people memes?
Who has more respect on the forums, [member=Guild McCommunist] or yourself?
What evidence do you have to prove I'm not the only member on GBATemp that likes Kingdom Hearts?


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

Do you ever cosplay as Vanille and just look at yourself in the mirror?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 20, 2012)

Real name?
Full address?
Mothers maiden name?
Bank account number?
Bank sort code?
Date of birth?


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Why are you such a slut? *oh wow your hard*
> Is using proper grammar and spelling that difficult? *does it make u made?*
> FFX is a horrible game? *50/50*
> I heard you're going to marry PG, but aren't you dating Xuphor? *obivoulsy*
> ...





pyromaniac123 said:


> Real name?* dean greenall*
> Full address?* 26 downing street*
> Mothers maiden name?* mal- WAIT I MINTUE*
> Bank account number?* I C WHAT S GOING ON HER*
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 20, 2012)

Serious question, what do you think of GBATemp as a whole?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 20, 2012)

Do you go around assuming people hate you when you don't even know them?
Humor > Honesty?
Does my bitching over grammar grate your nerves?
Would you classify yourself as a weeboo?
Y u no like Foxi4?
What makes you better then Guild?
Is [member='smile72'] your successor?
Live with parents or alone?


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Serious question, what do you think of GBATemp as a whole?


it's past the point of no return, it had decency but now it's slowly degrading into idek what.
can i ask you a question, why do you keep on making one question posts in this thread? are you looking for attention from me?



Hyro-Sama said:


> Do you go around assuming people hate you when you don't even know them? *no not really. i do go around hating everyone until they can prove i like them though*
> Humor > Honesty? *humour*
> Does my bitching over grammar grate your nerves? *nope*
> Would you classify yourself as a weeboo? *nope*
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 20, 2012)

I want all of your attention.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 20, 2012)

Welp, I guess I'll ask more questions, too.


Think some people asking you questions here need to get a life?
Enjoy the haters?
Still going to be badass despite the hate?
Plan to get along with Guild? I think you two should get along since you both are alike. And because I want to marry you both.
Still laughing at people thinking you're a weeaboo?
Still laughing at people who call themselves otaku without knowing what the word truly means?
If you could ask for one thing for your birthday that isn't impossible to have, what would it be?
When can I get a lapdance? 
How advanced do you think technology will get in your lifetime?
How advanced do you believe robots will be in your lifetime?
What are your plans for the future?
What career are you aiming for?
Do you plan to pick up Japanese again if I help you this time?
Do you like the Japanese language because it's interesting or so you can understand the Japanese music you listen to?
What languages would you like to learn?
If someone challenged you to live a year on a deserted island without technology or electricity, find your own food and water for a million dollars, would you do it?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 20, 2012)

Do you hope to become a GBATemp staff member?
If offered would you accept?
Besides yourself, who do you respect most on the forums?
Funniest member?
Smartest member?
Have you ever thought of leaving GBATemp?
If you could change only one thing about GBATemp, what would it be?
Do you have a successor in mind for when/if you do leave GBATemp?
Is there somewhere in the world you haven't been that would like to visit?
Own a car or taxied by parents?
Done/tried drugs?


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Think some people asking you questions here need to get a life? *yesyesyes*
> Enjoy the haters? *its funny*
> Still going to be badass despite the hate? *I AM BADASS!*
> Plan to get along with Guild? I think you two should get along since you both are alike. And because I want to marry you both. *i do get along with guild!*
> ...


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 20, 2012)

What's up?


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 20, 2012)

I'm fine, thanks. And you?

Anything big happened that I might have missed here?
Seeing I'm not that much around here anymore..


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

How often do you visit 4chan?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 20, 2012)

How are you liking Community so far?
Jenna or Liz?
Community or 30 Rock?
I'm pretty cool, right?
So when are you going to get a third 3DS? 
reddit > tumblr?


----------



## prowler (May 20, 2012)

MegaAce™ said:


> I'm fine, thanks. And you?
> 
> Anything big happened that I might have missed here?
> Seeing I'm not that much around here anymore..


im finneeee.
nothing 'big' has happened really 


soulx said:


> How are you liking Community so far? *its good*
> Jenna or Liz? *jenna, i love her*
> Community or 30 Rock? *30 rock*
> I'm pretty cool, right? *sure why not*
> ...





machomuu said:


> How often do you visit 4chan?


i dont


----------



## Nujui (May 20, 2012)

Whats your thoughts on cloud gaming?
Do you draw? And if so, how well?
Tumblr?
Do you like Homestuck?


----------



## prowler (May 21, 2012)

Nujui said:


> Whats your thoughts on cloud gaming? *its cool, i should sign up for onlive sometime..*
> Do you draw? And if so, how well? *nope*
> Tumblr?


----------



## Skelletonike (May 21, 2012)

I'm bored so I might as well ask some questions:

Is it tiring to reply to so many questions?
What's your opinion on Santa Claus (originally Saint Nicollas)?
Do you like Touhou?
What do you think of mechas?
Vampires or Werewolves?
Do you prefer british english or american english (accent wise)?
Do you think that kids can be real cruel towards others (bullying as example)?
Sir Arthur Conan Doyle or Agatha Christie?
K-Pop or J-Pop?
What's your fave pie flavour?

And that's all of them.


----------



## prowler (May 21, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Is it tiring to reply to so many questions? *not really its fun, people need to get a little creative though :c*
> What's your opinion on Santa Claus (originally Saint Nicollas)? *i dont give a fuck just give me presents*
> Do you like Touhou? *not really*
> What do you think of mechas? *are mechas really something to 'think' about?*
> ...



*K-Pop or J-Pop?*

I want to answer this one separately so it stands out more so that people know how i feel towards kpop but I fucking hate kpop, so much. I hate that people audition to record labels/talent agencies to get even the slightest chance at being famous, then the record labels put them into groups and make them train for like years to make, or should i say push, their debut. they have tv shows and shit. its all one big media stunt and its working.

plus i dont like how the korean language sounds after being too used to japanese 

so yeah


----------



## DS1 (May 21, 2012)

What are you wearing? 

edit: new question

Do you like or dislike Skrillex's music? (disregard the thing where a lot of Americans think his music is dubstep, as I know that is somehow offensive to a lot of Brits?)


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 21, 2012)

6 pages, e-penis hard yet?
Weirdest thing you've done when you were drunk?
Pon Pon?
The game you've spent the most time playing is?
The hardest game you finished?
Weapon of choice?
What are you craving to eat rite now?
What is the most inspirational song you ever heard?
Any quirks that you don't like about yourself?
What is your greatest regret?
What fascinates you the most?
Your desired career?
Favorite sport?
A movie you'll never forget?
If humans could develop 'powers', how would they go about doing so?
Do you think if we truly believed in magic, we would be able to harness it?
What do you hold dearest to you?
Greatest achievement in life, thus far?
What activity do you take pride in even though the average person couldn't care less?
Do you think that waiting for our 'first time', may it be a life changing event or not, to be perfect even though it may never come true?
You still in love with the first person you fell for?
What do you think will happen to us when we die?
Describe your closest life and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*death* situation.
Do you believe time bears it all away; the hatred, the sorrow, the regret?
What makes you happy?
What did you last dream?
What is your dream?
The fuck is wrong with you?
What do you think is your reason for living?
Your philosophy on life?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (May 21, 2012)

Would you pon my wei?
Favourite food?
Where dah yah live?\
Zelda fan?


----------



## prowler (May 21, 2012)

DS1 said:


> Do you like or dislike Skrillex's music? (disregard the thing where a lot of Americans think his music is dubstep, as I know that is somehow offensive to a lot of Brits?) *no i dont but i dont listen to him either. i do hate him for dating ellie goulding and making her into some tramp  *





SinHarvest24 said:


> 6 pages, e-penis hard yet? [n]no[/n]
> Weirdest thing you've done when you were drunk? *ive never been drunk*
> Pon Pon? *wei wei*
> The game you've spent the most time playing is? *dunno, probably pso*
> ...





Zerosuit connor said:


> Favourite food? *mac and cheese*
> Where dah yah live?\ *england*
> Zelda fan? *no*


----------



## Flame (May 21, 2012)

we cool bro?


----------



## prowler (May 21, 2012)

yeah we cool


----------



## Paarish (May 21, 2012)

Why do you get 6 pages when I only got 3? :c
Ur mum?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=rcYMGs-6Vqg ?


----------



## prowler (May 21, 2012)

cus im cool n ur not

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOg5qUC7FKc


----------



## raulpica (May 21, 2012)

more questions time


1) shud we run 2 japan 2ghtr, prowly?
2) so, u think dat if u didnt go trollin-mad u cud have been staff member by now?
3) do u think p1ng haets u
4) y teh fack did u start writin like dis


----------



## prowler (May 21, 2012)

raulpica said:


> 1) shud we run 2 japan 2ghtr, prowly? *yes omg*
> 2) so, u think dat if u didnt go trollin-mad u cud have been staff member by now? *im not trolling!!1*
> 3) do u think p1ng haets u *no he cool he is just gay for me*
> 4) y teh fack did u start writin like dis *i dont type like that i just cba plus its way more aewome than beeing a geek like U LOL*


----------



## Paarish (May 21, 2012)

prowler said:


> cus im cool n ur not


----------



## Nah3DS (May 21, 2012)

it's true that every time your mum has to wake you up in the morning she plays this song really loud?


----------



## DarkStriker (May 21, 2012)

I heard you listen to song like these  (lol)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LR-SBJwcx4
No really i wish i knew you in real life. Oh that combo. WWIII


----------



## prowler (May 21, 2012)

i dont listen to cpop


----------



## DarkStriker (May 21, 2012)

prowler said:


> i dont listen to cpop


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 21, 2012)

How is ur mom?


----------



## prowler (May 21, 2012)

wow great question


----------



## rockstar99 (May 21, 2012)

Why do you suck?


----------



## prowler (May 21, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Why do you suck?


i think you misspelled the whole sentence.


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2012)

Well this was enjoyable, but time to wrap this one up 
Thanks for taking part in this [member='prowler']!
Now off to the next one! jamesaa!


----------

